# Thunderbolt Ski Trail, Mt. Greylock, MA - 8/13/2013



## snowmonster (Aug 12, 2013)

This is not really a skiing TR but I found myself driving around Lenox and Adams in western Massachusetts yesterday so I decided to drive up the auto road on Mt. Greylock to finally see the war memorial and take a final look at the Thunderbolt -- even if it is in the summer! Having skied this trail before, it really looks different with all the trees and foliage. It looks a lot steeper without the snow and I didn't realize that there was a set of stairs from the top of the trail where it meets the auto road. 

Since I was pressed for time and was wearing boat shoes, I just walked from the Thunderbolt Shelter, down the trail to the auto road, across the road and down a little bit past that. I never got to the Big Bend or any of the named parts of the trail. May some of you get the chance to ski the 'Bolt this winter!

The Thunderbolt Shelter: 


The 'Bolt from the shelter to the road:


The 'Bolt from the road heading towards the Big Bend (with stairs):


The War Memorial atop Greylock:


Adams from the summit:


Editorial comment: I've skied the tops of Massachsetts (Greylock), Vermont (Mansfield) and New Hampshire (Washington). Doesn't any body else find it strange that you can actually drive a car to these summits?


----------



## amf (Aug 13, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Editorial comment: I've skied the tops of Massachsetts (Greylock), Vermont (Mansfield) and New Hampshire (Washington). Doesn't any body else find it strange that you can actually drive a car to these summits?



Nah... given a chance I think we'd have roads up all the state high points.  Add WV, NC, GA, SC, NJ, HI and I'm sure more to the list. Nice pic of the memorial, btw. And that's the first I've seen the trail down from the shelter without snow - no wonder it was hard to ski!


----------



## Abubob (Aug 13, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> May some of you get the chance to ski the 'Bolt this winter!



Alright. You sold me.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 13, 2013)

amf said:


> Nah... given a chance I think we'd have roads up all the state high points.  Add WV, NC, GA, SC, NJ, HI and I'm sure more to the list.



I always found that odd. Like the feeling of hiking all the way up to the top of Mt. Washington enjoying the wilderness experience then you crest a ridge -- and your face hits the grille of a jeep in the summit parking lot. Makes it easier to access the Great Gulf though!  



> Nice pic of the memorial, btw.



Thanks, man. When I skied the Thunderbolt, there was fog on the mountain. I never saw that memorial or the Bascom Lodge. 



> And that's the first I've seen the trail down from the shelter without snow - no wonder it was hard to ski!



The stairs threw me for a loop. Man, now I know why it's easier to jump off on skiers' left of the trail.



Abubob said:


> Alright. You sold me.



Do it! You'll enjoy it.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's my old TR on the Thunderbolt from 2011:http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/90769-Thunderbolt-Ski-Trail-February-6-2011


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Aug 21, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Editorial comment: I've skied the tops of Massachsetts (Greylock), Vermont (Mansfield) and New Hampshire (Washington). Doesn't any body else find it strange that you can actually drive a car to these summits?



I find it extremely disappointing when skiing or summiting especially. Hiking to the top only to see crowds of tourists detracts from the experience for me. I try to be OK with it though because it allows for less fortunate people, who might be physically handicapped for example, to experience the peaks.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 21, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I find it extremely disappointing when skiing or summiting especially. Hiking to the top only to see crowds of tourists detracts from the experience for me. I try to be OK with it though because it allows for less fortunate people, who might be physically handicapped for example, to experience the peaks.



Could be worse.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Aug 21, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Could be worse.



Haha...that's about how it feels to me.


----------



## C-Rex (Aug 22, 2013)

I really want to ride Greylock this year.  My girlfriend's parents live about 15 min down the road so it shouldn't be hard to get there for some fresh tracks after a good storm.  Hopefully this year they will get enough snow.  Last season they never really got a good base and if I recall correctly, they ended up cancelling the race due to lack of snow.

Great pictures!  We plan to hike up in the fall for some good foliage views.


----------

